# Guys, this is the best thing ever!



## madlikearose (Feb 10, 2015)

Hello everyone! I would like to tell you about how my boyfriend has seen me with my betta and loves him too with me. However, today is very special. My boyfriend got a betta of his own. He said i taught him so much and he could use a friend in this tough time of in between fresh out of college and working life. So we went to petsmart and saw the new shipment they had in. The tops of the betta's cups were closed with only a few holes so My bf saw me pop the hole in the tops bigger, because they obviously needed more air, and started helping me open all of them. We both found a dead betta and told the manager immediately. So he asked me for help on what we should get, even though he already knew from me and my betta Daryl. This wonderful man got a feisty female betta who would not stop jumping and wiggling at us. He fell in love and named her aureilla. He bought her a 5.5 gallon with built in light and filter. He also bought her a heater and grade A betta pellets. He spent over 114 dollars on Auriella and asked me to help him set it up. Guys. This man bought a betta and wanted to JOIN IN WITH ME AND MY BETTA PASSION. I think I am deeply in love with the best man in the universe. He even bought her stress coat along with the top dechlorinator (prime) and and and..... oh my God im crying im so happy. :blueyay: 
And now he texts me every day with question and texts me how to feed her and tells me of how she flares at her reflection. And he recently just texted me how he felt bad there was not enough plants in the tank for her to play with. Guys I think i found the one!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Yup, you found The One. He sounds awesome. I love that he picked out a female. The ladies are fiesty and funny and full of energy! He is right that she will like more plants to zip around through. I have noticed the girls like to zip through stuff but not so much "caves" and "hides" like the males. Of course, they are all different though. 

Will you be writing about your betta too?


----------

